# cyclone seperator cart



## flying haggis (14 May 2019)

found this on you tube and thought others might like to see it, i think it is a neat idea and keeps everything compact

https://youtu.be/WyBuRjO54NM


----------



## Cordy (14 May 2019)

Interesting


----------



## The Bear (14 May 2019)

Here's my version, built when the cyclones were hard to come by, much cheaper now I believe. Still going strong and was in use today.
topic74625.html?forum_uri=dust-mite-and-systainer-drop-box&hilit=dust%20mite

Mark


----------

